# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  ما معنى ليتك تحلو والحياة مريرة ؟؟

## أم شهد

ما المقصود بـ ( ليتك تحلو والحياة مريرة ) ؟؟

----------


## أبومعاذالمصرى

العبارة اشتهرت عن رابعة العدوية وللمرأة اقوال عليها مآخذ كثيرة وهذه العبارة فى النفس منها شىء اظنها من شطحات المتصوفة

هنا تزعم انها تخاطب الله تعالى وهل من الادب معه سبحانه ان نقول له ليتك تحلو ليتك تصفو 

ذرى هذا ياسيدتى وعليك بأهل الأثر حتى فى مناجاتهم

----------


## أم شهد

> العبارة اشتهرت عن رابعة العدوية وللمرأة أقوال عليها مآخذ كثيرة وهذه العبارة فى النفس منها شىء ، أظنها من شطحات المتصوفة
> هنا تزعم أنها تخاطب الله تعالى ، وهل من الأدب معه سبحانه أن نقول له ليتك تحلو ليتك تصفو !!
> ذرى هذا .. وعليك بأهل الأثر حتى فى مناجاتهم


*أي والله يا أخي أنا أيضًا في نفسي منها شيء ،* *فلا أفهم ما معنى أن الله تعالى يحلو ؟؟*
لكن وجدت الكثير يرددون هذا البيت ولا أحد يعلق عليه ويقول أنه لايصح !! فقلت لعلي لا أفهم معناه !!
وهناك من يقول أن البيت لإبن حمدون الأندلسي ، وهناك من يقول أنه لأبي فراس الحمداني
سبحان الله وتعالى عما يصفون .

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

تنبيه لطيف 
شكرا لكم .و بارك الله فيكم ...

----------


## أبو عبد الله بن نعمة

السلام عليكم
أَنشد اللحياني: 
وإني لَحُلْوٌ تَعْتَريني مَرَارَةٌ، وإني لَصَعْبُ الرأْسِ غيرُ ذَلُولِ
يقول الجوهري: ويقال حَلِيَ فلان بعيني، بالكسر، وفي عيني وبصدري وفي صدري يَحْلَى حَلاوة إذا أَعجبك؛ قال الراجز: إنَّ سِرَاجاً لَكَرِيمٌ مَفْخَرُهْ، تَحْلَى به العَيْن إذا ما تَجْهَرُهْ قال: وهذا شيء من المقلوب، والمعنى يَحْلَى بالعَين. 
إذن الاستخدام موجود 
بقي الاشكال في قول : ( ليتك ) تحلو !!!  لكن قد يدرأ الاشكال  شطر البيت الثاني ؛ (وليتك ترضى )
فيكون المقصود (إخبارا ) وأنت الجميل الحلو وانت أهل الرضى ليتك تتكرم في حال مرارة الدنيا وغضب الناس ...فتحلو وترضى
وإن كان هذا سائغ في حق الآدميين ولا شك ، إلا أنه في حق المولى جل وعلا فيه نظر 
شكرا أم شهد على هذه اللفتة

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

> أي والله يا أخي أنا أيضًا في نفسي منها شيء ، *فلا أفهم ما معنى أن الله تعالى يحلو ؟؟*
> لكن وجدت الكثير يرددون هذا البيت ولا أحد يعلق عليه ويقول أنه لايصح !! فقلت لعلي لا أفهم معناه !!
> وهناك من يقول أن البيت لإبن حمدون الأندلسي ، وهناك من يقول أنه لأبي فراس الحمداني
> سبحان الله وتعالى عما يصفون .



جزاكِ الله خيرًا يا أُمَّ شهد ..
وكأنكِ قُلتِ ما في نفسي .. والله المستعان
والذي أعلمه أنها لأبي فراس الحمداني ، والله أعلم ..

----------


## خزانة الأدب

البيت لأبي فراس وهو في الأسر يخاطب ابن عمه سيف الدولة ويعاتبه على تباطئه في فدائه
فليتك تحلو والحياة مريرة * وليتك ترضى والأنام غضابُوالمعنى يتضح بتقدير الواو واو الحال

----------


## أم شهد

جزاكم الله خيرًا ونفع بكم .

----------


## أبو الطيب المتنبي

هذا البيت للحلاج(*) ـ عليه من الله ما يستحق ـ وقد تكرر بلفظه ومعناه عند أبي فراس ، وعند ابن نباتة المصري ( جمال الدين محمد بن محمد بن محمد بن الحسن الجذامي الفارقي ) وعند شرف الدين الصابوني وعند أبي الوزير المؤدب ، و قد أتى هذا المعنى من المحدثين 
( عبد الغني النابلسي ـ عبد الباقي العمري ـ أمين الجندي ـ ميخائيل خير الله وردي )
والبيت واضح بين لايحتاج إلى شرح
______________________________
(*) الذي يرجح ذلك أنها في ديوانه وكانت وفاته عام 309 ، أما الحمداني أبو فراس فكانت وفاته 357، فلعل هذا من قبيل وقوع الحافر على الحافر
وممن نسب البيت لأبي فراس :
(1) الرافعي في "تدوين أخبار قزوين "
(2) الجراوي في " الحماسة المغربية "
(3) العبدلكاني الزوزني في " حماسة الظرفاء من أشعار المحدثين والقدماء "
(4) ابن كثير في " البداية والنهاية "
(5) ابن الجوزي في " المنتظم "
(6) أبو العلاء المعري في " معجز أحمد "
(7) الثعالبي في "يتيمة الدهر "
وممن رأي نسبته للعارفين من الصوفية ويؤكد نسبته للحلاج :
(1) اليوسي في " زهر الأكم في الأمثال والحكم "
(2)  ابن عجيبة في " إيقاظ الهمم في شرح الحكم "

----------


## خزانة الأدب

البيت لأبي فراس لا غير، والقصيدة من أشهر شعره، وهي ثابتة في ديوانه وفي كتاب اليتيمة لمعاصره الثعالبي
وأما نسبته إلى بقية الشعراء فعلى سبيل التضمين أو التشطير أو التخميس.
وتوجد بعض أبيات القصيدة في موسوعة الشعر العربي منسوبة إلى الحلاج، وهي نسبة باطلة بالتأكيد، وطالما نسب الصوفية أشعار الناس إلى الحلاج ورابعة العدوية وغيرهما.

----------


## أبو الطيب المتنبي

البيت لأبي فراس ويؤكد ذلك :
وممن نسب البيت لأبي فراس :
(1) الرافعي في "تدوين أخبار قزوين "
(2) الجراوي في " الحماسة المغربية "
(3) العبدلكاني الزوزني في " حماسة الظرفاء من أشعار المحدثين والقدماء "
(4) ابن كثير في " البداية والنهاية "
(5) ابن الجوزي في " المنتظم "
(6) أبو العلاء المعري في " معجز أحمد "
(7) الثعالبي في "يتيمة الدهر "
أما منشأ قولي أنه للحلاج لأن الصوفيه ينسبونه إليه وأنت تدري أستاذنا أنه مبثوث في مصنفاتهم ، وأشرنا إلى إحدي مراجعهم ألا وهو كتاب " إيقاظ الهمم في شرح الحكم " للمتأخر ابن عجيبة صاحب البحر المديد ، ثم أثبت أنه له من باب أنه كان أول من أتى بهذا البيت لأن وفاته كانت عام 309 بينما وفاة الحمداني أبو فراس كانت عام 357هـ فعللت ذلك من باب وقوع الحافر على الحافر ، فأنا لم أجزم بنسبته بدلالة هاتيك المراجع التي أكدت بها أنها لأبي فراس ، فهذه زيادة بسيطة من البسيط ذات فوائد جمة طويلة كأنها من الطويل وقد اجتث لنا الحقائق الأستاذ خزانة الأدب فنعم المجتث فشكراً لك أخي وأستاذي خزانة الأدب على هذا الخير المديد 
والله المستعان وعليه التكلان

----------


## السكران التميمي

> البيت لأبي فراس وهو في الأسر يخاطب ابن عمه سيف الدولة ويعاتبه على تباطئه في فدائه
> فليتك تحلو والحياة مريرة * وليتك ترضى والأنام غضابُوالمعنى يتضح بتقدير الواو واو الحال


لا تعدوا هذا الكلام أحبتي الكرام، فقد أتى على الصواب من أخينا الفاضل بارك الله فيه.
ومن جعل المخاطب هو (الله) تعالى عن ذلك فقد أبعد وأخطأ المراد.

والبيت يحمل في طياته مغزى مقصود للشاعر، يحمل معه رسالة تذمر وذم لمن يخاطب، وكأنه يقول: أني لم أجرب ولم أعهد منك معروفا قط لا حال السخط، ولا حال الرضا، لا والحياة منعمة لي، ولا والحياة قاسية عليّ.

والله تعالى أعلم

----------


## أم شهد

جزاكم الله خيرًا على إثراء الموضوع .

----------

